# Caught a Goliath Grouper from the beach



## zyo

I was shark fishing last week and hooked three fish but only landed one. it was a Goliath grouper. I believe i had another one on before this one and it dropped the bait before i could engage the lever drag. i was shocked it was a grouper. i say around 40lbs.


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

That's awesome!


----------



## Jet fishin

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's awesome!


X2 to the 10 power:thumbup: :notworthy:
Were were you at?:yes:?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

crazy


----------



## Realtor

I'd love to tangle with one of those... cool, good for you!


----------



## KingCrab

What beach was that?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Thats an impressive catch!!!!


----------



## zyo

there is structure off the beach so i think that was the reason why i hooked up to him in South Florida. i actually got a really good photo of it. i dont know if I'll post it.


----------



## below me

cool!


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

I've seen your videos of you fighting fish ... What the heck is this? And y wouldn't u post a pic, and Goliath groupers are over 100lbs.


----------



## salt-life

FromNolaToPcola said:


> I've seen your videos of you fighting fish ... What the heck is this? And y wouldn't u post a pic, and Goliath groupers are over 100lbs.


Juveniles arnt over 100lbs


----------



## zyo

people say mines is like 80lbs to 100 but i know for a fact its not. this one is like 40lb. and about the pic. well a wave brought it on the beach so i took the pic there. i got video for proof of release. of course the usual people out there would be in favor of keeping them but not me.


----------



## Bo Keifus

You can't show a video like that and then not put up a pic of the fish! lol


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Bo Keifus said:


> You can't show a video like that and then not put up a pic of the fish! lol


I believe it is illegal to remove a jew fish from the water which is why he does not want to post the pic even though the waves washed it on the beach.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pretty work for sure.
you never know what you'll catch from the beach.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Burnt Drag

FromNolaToPcola said:


> I've seen your videos of you fighting fish ... What the heck is this? And y wouldn't u post a pic, and Goliath groupers are over 100lbs.


I don't want to be ugly. But Jewfish (GG) start life like all fish... small. 
I've seen pics of them being caught in the islands of Florida bay as small as 3 or 4 pounds. I'll bet they're tastey.


----------

